# passing the time...waiting for the new arrival



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

Question for the blokes on here, who have been where I am now...

What did you do to pass the time and blow off some steam when your wife was pregnant, and due to whatever reasons didn't feel like sex.

To go from a 4-5 times a week, down to 1 (maybe 2 if im lucky) is a big adjustment.

I've started doing a bit of gym & running and some gardening.

Any other ideas?


----------

